# Woofer de 8 mas tweeter de 4?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola: Supongamos que con un woofer de 8 ohms y un tweeter de 4 ohms, con o sin medios, intento armarme un gabinete acustico (baffle). Tiene esto sentido? 

En beneficio de la pregunta, dire que tengo la caja, el woofer de 8 ohms y un excelente tweeter, me disponia a elegir un rango medio (ya se, me va a salir bien de pura casualidad, pero el woofer es el  original que venia con el gabinete acustico, asi que tengo la parte importante de la ecuacion resuelta de antemano), cuando descubro que los tweeters, unos excelentes Yamaha, son de 4 ohms y que el baffle en que Yamaha los puso, tiene 4 ohms de entrada (eso es logico, parlantes de 4 ohms, baffle de 4 ohms). 

Por eso creo que me respondo a mi mismo si digo que no tiene sentido. Pero lo que para mi no tiene sentido, puede ser una ocurrencia de todos los dias. Uds que piensan?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2011)

Claro que tiene sentido! Esa configuración es muy frecuente ya que los tweeters de calidad, normalmente, vienen en 4 ohms de impedancia.
El problema que vas a tener es ajustar el crossover para que la SPL de ambos parlantes sea la misma, pero no es nada que un L-PAD no pueda corregir...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 27, 2011)

Excelente noticia! Y contame que es la SPL, que la wikipedia de aca es bastante insuficiente. Porque los L-pads el crossover ya los traia.


----------

